# Safari - Problème page de démarrage



## arsanit (1 Juillet 2003)

HELLLLP !
Je ne comprends pas.....Safari refuse de conserver la nouvelle page d'accueil que je lui ai indiqué :

- Changement de la page dans les préférences sytèmes
- Changement de la page dans les préférences de Safari

Après avoir quitté Safari, puis relancé, pas de problème, mais dès que je redemarre le Mac il me redonne la page "http://livepage.apple.com/"

Je deviens fou !!!!!
J'ai édité le fichier "com.apple.Safari.plist".....je ne vois rien....
 rien sur les forums non plus.

Est ce quelqu'un aurait connu la même galère et saurait m'aider.

Merci d'avance à la communauté ;-))


----------



## molgow (1 Juillet 2003)

Et si à la place d'éditer ce fichier de préférences (.plist), tu l'effaces tout simplement, et tu règles à nouveau tes préférences à ta convenance, le problème persiste ?


----------



## arsanit (1 Juillet 2003)

Je viens d'essayer ton conseil mais même après avoir :
- Réparer les autorisations
- supprimer com.apple.internetconfig.plist
- supprimer com.apple.internetpref.plist
- supprimer com.apple.safari.plist

Au redémarrage, il repart sur la page liveapple......

Je ne comprends pas.....n'y a t il pas un autre fichier à supprimer ou modifier ???????

Ca me rends cinglé, même après la derniere mise à jour.....


----------



## TylerDurden (2 Juillet 2003)

Ouais, la même chose pour moi, j'ai ce problème depuis quelque temps et j'en ai marre de voir livepage.apple ! Si qqun à une idée je suis aussi preneur


----------



## GLX (2 Juillet 2003)

question bête :
tu as bien selectionné dans les préférences de safari :
nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre avec = la page d'accueil

Chez moi pas de souci.


----------



## arsanit (3 Juillet 2003)

Content de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul à exploser devant live apple.........je craque tellement que je dois réutiliser IE......Safari m'énerve.

Et personne capable de savoir où se trouve le problème......je suis fou !!!!! j'ai switché de PC à Mac depuis quelque mois mais je sens que je vais retourner sous PC....;-)))

Pour répondre à ta question, oui, la page d'accueil est bien selectionnée dans les prefs.......

Aidez nous.............arrrggghhhh


----------



## GLX (3 Juillet 2003)

ne pas s'énerver.
les préférences de Safari devraient l'emporter sur les préfs système/internet
bon quand tu arrives sur live.apple
tu as quoi dans la case page d'accueil ? (prefs safari et prefs internet)
as-tu essayé avec page blanche ou signets au lieu de page d'accueil ?







 euh t'a pas mis microsoft.com comme page d'accueil au moins ?


----------



## alfred (3 Juillet 2003)

quelle est la page de démarrage d'internet explorer ?


----------



## FranZ (4 Juillet 2003)

J'ai exactement le même problème qui me rend sonné depuis le début de Safari.
J'ai pourtant changé de machine, nouveau système tout et tout: toujours cette p... de page Apple malgré les réglages à la fois dans les préf Internet et dans les préf Safari.

Et non, ce n'est pas cette page qui est celle réglée par défaut dans Explorer.


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (4 Juillet 2003)

Avez-vous essayé

1 - Menu Safari, réinitialiser Safari

2 - Menu Safari, vider la mémoire cache

3 - Préférences Safari - Général (page d'accueil) utiliser la page active

Sans oublier Préférence système - internet - Web - page de départ


----------



## GLX (5 Juillet 2003)

je te suggère d'essayer ça :

Try deleting the file: com.apple.quicktime.plugin.preferences.plist which is found your Home/Library/Preferences folder, and then re-launching Safari. Apparently this entity, like other Mac OS X preference files, can become corrupt and cause problems with Safari as well as other browsers. 

trouvé sur
http://www.macfixit.com
ya pas de risques


----------



## arsanit (6 Juillet 2003)

2 mots : BRAVO ET MERCI........

Je viens de supprimer le fichier indiqué, redemarrage, et j'ai enfin pu découvrir ma page d'accueil........

Décidemment la communauté Mac reste égale à elle même : Unie et soudée.....

Merci encore.........et bonne continuation !!!!!


----------



## TylerDurden (7 Juillet 2003)

Et bien pour moi, ça change rien. J'ai bien supprimer ce fichier de préférence quicktime et pareil, je relance safari et de nouveau cette fichu page de démarrage... C'est pénible à la longue. Et quand on a fait le tour des manips (réinitialisation, vide du cache, des préfs...) il n'y a plus beaucoup de cartouches à utiliser... encore une petite idée parmi vous ?


----------



## GLX (7 Juillet 2003)

TylerDurden a dit:
			
		

> * ...... encore une petite idée parmi vous ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


essaye toujours ça:

http://discusssearch.info.apple.com/WebX?7@229.fuR9aQ3Xaog.8@.4aaafbd1/10
il y a d'autres pistes...


----------



## TylerDurden (8 Juillet 2003)

Merci GLX pour ce lien clairement instructif. En effet, à travers les commentaires j'ai vu qu'il y avait une anomalie entre les préfs de Safari et Entourage (!). Incroyable et surtout intolérable. En tout cas, chez moi c'était bien la cause des problèmes concernant ma page de démarrage, maintenant résolu. Je tiens à dire, une fois de plus, merci Bilou et sa trouvaille de Microsoft


----------

